# Tel Aviv Israel=GAY Capital of the World



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see Toronto was listed too. Hmmmm I know a guy who moved there and just looooooves it. Hmmmm :rollin:

Well history repeats itself. I'll support Israel as a democracy until that history appears. Maybe the Palestinians will be Israel's next century Babylon. Meanwhile I would let them kill as many enemies as they wish. Through out history the Muslims have made themselves a problem. If they want to keep acting like Neanderthals just end the problem.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> racial theocracy with many open Communist parties in their Govt.) over those that are Pro Family and anti Abortion. Its a tough call.


It's not a tough call for me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is Dougie our old friend who is now being more diplomatic in spouting his antisemetic rants???


----------

